# Injectors size to be used on 8v 2.0



## ramzisleiman (Oct 11, 2008)

i got a Golf IV 2.0 8v engine! which i recently turbocharged with a T25
i now got the Audi TT 400cc injectors! the car is being too rich.. i was wondering if i install the OEM 180cc injectors back.. will there be any problem? example: knocking or too lean!! or something like that! thanks! the engine got almost stock internals!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Injectors size to be used on 8v 2.0 (ramzisleiman)*

what you need is an ecu program for the injectors you are running and tuned for boost.


----------



## ramzisleiman (Oct 11, 2008)

u are right bro! and im gonna get an SAFC or a megasquirt! but till then.. can i install the 180 cc injectors? thnx


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (ramzisleiman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramzisleiman* »_u are right bro! and im gonna get an SAFC or a megasquirt! but till then.. can i install the 180 cc injectors? thnx

Why not go with the C2 Motorsports ECU 42# injector file, that turbo would seem on the small side and might not need that much fueling, don't they have a smaller injector file too?
If you don't plan on going past 7psi or so several people have had their MK4 2.0T builds running fine on a stock ECU w/ 1.8T greentop injectors.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Injectors size to be used on 8v 2.0 (ramzisleiman)*

your motor is going to be blown before you get proper software.
you can NOT just run stock software/injectors on a now turbo'd car.
you can NOT just install large injectors on a now turbo'd car and expect it to run.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Injectors size to be used on 8v 2.0 (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_you can NOT just install large injectors on a now turbo'd car and expect it to run.

Wanna bet? I have driven in a local kid's car running stock AEG ECU, Ko3 turbo with an older TDI mani, greentop 1.8T injectors and a homemade SRI, an ebay FMIC, and an RRFPR he had an AFR gauge and readings were not actually that bad, I can't remember exactly what they were off hand it's been a little while since I have seen him last.
It has been running @ 7psi since sometime last year.
Nab in the 2.0 tech forum also ran his setup on a stock ECU at about 12psi for several weeks waiting for his C2 ECU, he he had a way bigger turbo than a Ko3, plus headspacer I think 440cc/42# injectors and other stuff.
It is not highly recommended but it can be done as a casual project, just don't expect to have mad power when you stomp the gas, you will be about even with a stock 1.8T.


----------



## ramzisleiman (Oct 11, 2008)

let us forget about power! and talk about safety! i got this T25 on stock engine with 0.6 bar boost! i now have the 400 CC injectors.. if i install the 180cc OEM injectors back.. will i face problems?? i just need an answer for this question! not suggestions bout better solutions! i know that a piggyback will help but that is not a choice for some reasons! thats why i need this answer only! i am afraid to install the 180 CC and face knocking or lean fuel.. thnx


----------

